# Lake Logan



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone having any luck on Lake Logan? Was thinking of taking the Yak down this coming weekend and trying to get into some crappie or Saugeyes. If not Ill just stay up north.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

You know how logen is hit an miss ben there 3 time's no luck but thats me. i did see a few guys with some fish on the stringer at the spillway on the other side of the bridg good luck.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Talked to a couple guys at Downs Bait shop yesterday , they said they have been catching Crappie here and there but no Saugeyes yet


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Live in Cbus and brother in law lives in Hocking hills so was trying to find a place in the middle to wet a line with him this weekend.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I was there Saturday and Sunday this past weekend. We caught a few dozen crappie, most of which were tiny with about 4 being 14"+. My buddies also caught 2 bass, but, we didn't catch any saugeye. All fish were caught on inline spinners.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yea Ill Probably be down there on My Yak On saturday morning and maybe back in the evening depending how I do.

Thanks Musik


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Was out Saturday from about 2-4.

6 Crappie 2 around 12 inches and the other 4 were 8 or so and 1 small bass that was around 8 inches as well.

Slow slow day but was fun.

This week should turn out pretty nice will definitely have the Yak out sometime this week.


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

Can anyone point me to a spot at lake logan? Im taking my wife to hocking hills for our anniversary and looking to catch some fish. Mostly looking for crappie, but with the nice weather coming this weekend, any tips/hints will do. Thanks!


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

We do good for crappies on the south side near Blosser Road. Nice rocky/woody bank line through there.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

There are several places to fish on the south side from shore. Also a spot on the north side.


----------



## VermFisher (Feb 5, 2010)

I will be heading to Sugar Grove Thurs.-Sun. with family. It looks like its going to be a great weekend. I plan on taking my boys to Lake Logan. Is there a bait shop near? is is possible to catch crappie from shore? I am staying in a cabin that looks like it sits near a creek. Rush Creek? Is the fishing possibilities in the creek? Any info will help. Thanks


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

Im looking for a place to fish from shore, sorry if I wasnt clear. I wont have the boat out. So are my chances better by the dam or by the fishing-pier type thing?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes theres a bait shop by Lake Logan , its Downs Bait and Guns


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Blu320 said:


> Im looking for a place to fish from shore, sorry if I wasnt clear. I wont have the boat out. So are my chances better by the dam or by the fishing-pier type thing?


Fish fallen Timber and Rocks and you should find Crappie. Its all over.

Last weekend was hard to find schools of crappie. but this weekend should be a little better.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

VermFisher said:


> I will be heading to Sugar Grove Thurs.-Sun. with family. It looks like its going to be a great weekend. I plan on taking my boys to Lake Logan. Is there a bait shop near? is is possible to catch crappie from shore? I am staying in a cabin that looks like it sits near a creek. Rush Creek? Is the fishing possibilities in the creek? Any info will help. Thanks


With the boys might want to stick to Lake Logan and or Rush Creek instead of fishing the Hocking River or Clear Creek. Of course that all depends on how old your boys are.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

A woman bass angler caught a 5-pound 3oz. bass at Lake Logan last week. And the saturday morning bass tourney anglers last year caught some pretty decent bags down there.

Good luck to you either way.


----------



## VermFisher (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Boys are 6 and 12. And as boys go, if the bite isn't there, niether is thier attention. I am assuming it is Rush Creek. The cabin is by Klump Rd. Can I expect to fish it the same way as Hocking? SM, rock bass and crappie. rebel craw, minnow under bober in flow? I see the weather is supposed to be great!! Near 80. Again, thanks for the info.


----------

